# Shrimp Breeding difficulties



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had these shrimp for about 4 months ago, the tank was newly cycled with a seeded sponge filter and old decorations and plants from my larger tank, the female shrimp where all saddled, but i've yet to see once berried shrimp and my numbers are dropping.

It is a 20 g with 4 sub adult bn pleco's and was about 30 to 40 shrimp.

0 amonia, 0 nitrite, under 5 nitrates, 4kh, 6gh and ph of 7.4 Temp of 23c

I feed shrimp pellets, algae wafers and blood worms alternating and flakes, 

Any ideas what I am doing wrong? Is it just a matter of patience


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is just a portion of an article that helped me with my shrimp breeding issues. Hope it helps you as well.

Here is what has worked for me and what I suggest for other people if they want to try their hand at breeding cherry shrimp.

1. Tank size should be at least 10 gallons to support up to 100-150 shrimp (based on weekly 30% water changes).
2. Temp should be between 75-78F.
3. Moderate water hardness seems to work the best for robust breeding and coloration.
4. I highly recommend the addition of live plants to maintain good water quality.
5. Sponge filters are the best since they do not pose a danger to baby shrimp.
6. PH of 7.6 has worked well for me.
7. Keep up with water changes! Cherry shrimp are highly prone to nitrate poisoning and they need good water to maintain good health and molting. I do weekly 30% water changes. I use plain tap water (moderate hardness, PH 7.6) and I treat it with declorinator (Amquel).
8. I use full spectrum lighting...10 hours a day on a timer.
9. I DO NOT dose liquid iodine as the shrimp will get all they need from a proper diet.
10. I feed them HBH Vegetable Wafers and HBC Crab & Lobster Bites exclusively. Any invertebrate food will suffice as long as it does not contain any large amounts of copper (READ those labels!). I will occasionally drop in a piece of boiled vegetable (squash or spinach). I feed my shrimp once a day in small amounts.
11. I also recommend you maintain genetic diversity after a few generations of breeding. You can easily do this by introducing new cherry shrimp from other sources. This helps reduce the occurance of inbred deformities or weak shrimp. I have traded shrimp with other hobbist a few times.

*THE FILTER WAS MY BIGGEST PROBLEM.*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> I've had these shrimp for about 4 months ago, the tank was newly cycled with a seeded sponge filter and old decorations and plants from my larger tank, the female shrimp where all saddled, but i've yet to see once berried shrimp and my numbers are dropping.
> 
> It is a 20 g with 4 sub adult bn pleco's and was about 30 to 40 shrimp.
> 
> ...


 In addition to the above information. Do you have plants and moss to provide a safe and secure environment for the shrimps? Java moss, driftwood, will provide shelter for a berried female.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Most dense plants will work. You can also put some shells in the tank for them to explore and do there thing in. I would up the temp just a little bit no more than to 25C.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I am use a sponge filter for twice the size of tank, a large piece of driftwood covered in moss, a small piece of cactus wood, a clump of java moss, some hygro(at least that is what someone told me it was) floating at the top and a crypt that I don't know the name of. I do 15% water changes weekly, no additives, just declorinater.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like you are on the right track. Keep it up and hopefully something will happen for you soon.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i would suggest swapping out the bnp for ottos. i very rarely do water changes, maybe every couple of months and when i do it's only about 15%, i just top up the tank once a week. it took mine maybe 3 months to start actually reproducing but the 20 i started with are now a colony of a couple hundred i'd say. it' hard to judge really, i took out 50 last weekend and it didn't seem to even make a dent. just be patient and you'll reap the rewards. tyler thinks part of the reason my colony is doing so well is the piece or dead rock i have in there so you might give that a shot too.


----------

